# Rtf2



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone with any experience carrying the new RTF2 rough finish? Only thing I heard was police covering the grip because it was tearing up the inside of their shirt sleeves. I plan to carry concealed and don't want it to rub inside of shirt/vest, or cause printing problems by catching on the fabric. I like the feel, but its pretty aggressive. I'd like to have some snow tires in this finish!! haha


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

No experience yet but the G19 in my avatar is mine and has the RTF2. I have heard some of the some reports that you have about the RTF2 causing clothing/wear issues for LEO's. Supposedly, feedback from LEO's is what caused Glock to come up with a different "RTF" for the Gen4 guns.

I just applied for my CHL this morning and am awaiting a holster for my 19. Being left-handed definitely makes it harder to find holsters in stock, be it at the range store or online. But hopefully I'll have a holster soon and can start giving you some feedback.

Another option to provide some relief for your own skin when carrying IWB might be a holster that has some leather or other material between the grip and your side. Right now, an example escapes my memory but there are some companies offering holsters that put a shield between the gun's grip and your side. That might help to partially alleviate some of the rubbing issues that you are worried about.


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

i too am a lefty. would love to know what you come up with for a good concealed holster. Hopefully, Jersey passes the law that is coming up in front of the state reps soon.


----------

